# WPO powerlifting here I come



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Had a great day last saturday, lifted in the British powerlifting championships in Port Talbot and won the 90kgs class. I totaled 867.5kgs, which qualified me for the wpo pro powerlifting circuit.

I Squated 352.5kgs, benched 190kgs and deadlifted 325kgs. The quality of lifters in my class was high. Anthony Cross came in second with 332.5kgs squat, 205kgs bench and 310kgs deadlift. Paul Newell came in third with a 360kgs squat, 182.5kgs bench press and 297.5kgs deadlift

Andy Bolton deadlifted 425kgs, awesome.

Standard of lifting was fantastic, Dave b of Gensis gym squated 1000 pound.


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Great lifts Chris, well done


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Well Done


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice lifting mate, good luck with the wpo pro powerlifting circuit


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

bulldog, you got any pics chris?? never seen him but hes got a rep!!

would have been good to make it down, glad you and Justin did so well.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good going mate!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks everybody, sorry for bragging. Want to shout it from the largest mountain top, Im well happy.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah Bulldog is a monster, real great bloke.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Well done, dude, good look at the next event..

When you say like squatted 352, is that in one lift, I dont understand how it works.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

yea all lifts show are 1 lift for a single rep! with squat u go below paralell, bench there is a pause on the chest and dead lift and all other lifts has to be 1 motion u are not aloud to stop movment of the bar.

chris m8 thoes are sum awsum lifts! hope to be beside u 1 day competing


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Excellent work Chris, Glad things are going well for you,


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

chris jenkins said:


> Thanks everybody, sorry for bragging. Want to shout it from the largest mountain top, Im well happy.


your not bragging mate, its cool to know how you get on mate!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Il kkep you all update, thanks again


----------

